# Kommentarsystem überarbeiten



## ZAM (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo Community,

 die Bewertungsmöglichkeiten des Kommentarsystems ist ein Thema, das wir schon seit einiger Zeit im Team diskutieren. Wir sind uns bewusst, dass die Bewertungsfunktion zum Teil nicht so genutzt wird, wie es eigentlich vorgesehen ist (Die Bewerungen sind übrigens nur nach außen hin anonym - wir können die Bewertungen jeder Zeit nachverfolgen - geben die Daten jedoch nicht weiter). Wir haben aber noch keine bessere Lösung gefunden, so dass wir Kommentarbewertungen auch beibehalten können. 

Hauptproblem: Negativ-Bewertungen wollen wir beibehalten, damit wir später unsinnige Beiträge automatisch löschen können. 

_Vorschlag 1:_
- Eine Art Ticket-System, d.H. das jeder User pro Beitrag nur maximal X Stimmen verteilen kann.

_Vorschlag 2:_
- Bewertungen werden nicht mehr angezeigt, können aber weiterhin vorgenommen werden. 

_Was wir nicht machen:_
- Nur positive Bewertungen vornehmbar: Suboptimal, weil es uns nicht dabei Hilft, unsinnige Kommentare auszufiltern.
- Nur negative Bewertungen vornehmbar: Das animiert die Spielkinder noch mehr zum sinnfreien Geklicke


Als Nutzer des Systems interessieren uns bei dem Thema natürlich Eure Meinungen. Habt ihr eigene Vorschläge - was haltet Ihr von unseren - was könnten wir beim Bewertungssystem besser machen um den Spaß am Kommentieren noch zu steigern und den Missbrauch zu unterbinden.

Bitte postet hier nur Vorschläge, Meinungen und Anregungen zum Bewertungssystem der Kommentare.

Danke schon mal für alle konstruktiven Beiträge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Euer buffed.de-Team.


----------



## Pomela (12. Juli 2007)

Also wenn ich mal gucke, dann achte ich überhaupt nicht auf die Bewertungen... 

Ich scroll (wenn's was zum scrollen gibt) nach unten, denn die richtige Lösung oder Hilfe steht meist recht weit unten.

Deshalb war mit die vorherige Sortierung auch lieber... wer liest schon gerne von unten nach oben weg...

Gäbe es eine Möglichkeit "dieser Beitrag hat mir sehr geholfen" und den dann irgendwie farbig anders zu gestalten?


----------



## Soramac (12. Juli 2007)

Eh Zam, warum schafft Ihr das Kommentarsystem einfach nicht ab?, es doch eigenllich sowieso sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Audiophobie (12. Juli 2007)

grüßi!

wie schon im anderen fred gschrieben tu ich mir schwer noch spaß am kommentiern zu finden da mich die negativ-bewertungen doch halbwegs störn...

*Meine Gedanken zu dem ganzen:*

auto-delete von comments find ich insofern keine gute idee, da es zZ immer noch so ist, dass auch konstruktive beiträge eine glatte -10 bekommen können... 

_[nachdenk]weis aber nicht worans liegt... vl. wollen sich die leute nur der masse anpassen und haben keine eigene meinung?[/nachdenk]_

ich denk mir dass man für comments überhaupst keine schlechte benotung hergeben können sollte, denn das is schließlich die meinung desjenigen der postet...

für comments wie: "_WUHUHUUUU ERSTER...._", "_Hunteritem!_", etc führt doch einen *[beitrag melden]*-button ein...
dadurch werdet ihr direkt auf sinnfreie somments hingewiesen und könnt diesen comment direkt löschen bzw dem user bei wiederholten blödsein gleich mal das sprachrecht entziehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



durchs melden währ dann auch das problem des ledigen *[-]*'s weg und man könnte "nur positive benotungen" doch durchgehn lassen... denn das *[+]* wird wohl seltener gedrückt als das *[-]*... 

und die comments komplett abzuschaffen währ woll halbwegs blöd... denn ohne so manchen comment hätt ich vl. einige quests nicht geschafft bzw sie einfach ausm q-log verbannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch einmal zum abschluss: 
die meinung eines users zu einem thema kann eigentlich nicht negativ zu beurteilen sein! 
(ausser sie ist rassistisch, sexistisch, faschistisch oder in irgendeiner anderen art beleidigend oder diskriminierend... das is aber ein anderes thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

MfG
audiophobie


----------



## floooh (18. Juli 2007)

führt doch ein, dass man pro negativbewertung ne kurze begründung angeben muss. dann ist nix mehr mit schnell bei allen auf -1 klicken.
wer dann öfter nur mist oder nichts eingibt, weil er unbedingt -1 werten, aber nicht begründen will, kann ja verwarnt werden oder ihm wird das bewertungsrecht aberkannt.


----------



## Nofel (18. Juli 2007)

Wie wäre es mit eine Sortierfunktion nach Positiven/Negativen Bewertungen. Dann kann man schnell auf sortieren klicken und hat alle Kommentare die andere als besonders Hilfreich ansehen sofort oben und nutzlos Kommentare mit einer schlechten Bewertung sieht man dann ganz unten.


----------



## Satanhimself (18. Juli 2007)

meiner meinung nach würde das entfernen der bewertung schon teilweise reichen

da es mir größtenteils so vor kommt das die breite masse nur mitschwappt 

" uj der hat -21 gleich nochma ein - mehr "

teilweise kommt es mir auch so vor als ob leute teilweise durch gehen und einfach überall auf minus drücken

man könnte ja vielleicht eine delay oder so einbaun


----------



## Audiophobie (25. Juli 2007)

/push

gibts schon was neues aus der Redaktion? *RichtungZAMzwinker*

MfG Audiophobie


----------



## ZAM (25. Juli 2007)

Audiophobie schrieb:


> /push
> gibts schon was neues aus der Redaktion? *RichtungZAMzwinker*
> MfG Audiophobie



Entwicklungstechnisch noch nicht - wir notieren Vorschläge und packen sie in eine Liste, die nicht untergeht, aber Stück für Stück abgearbeitet wird, wenn nicht grad was neues dazwischen kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und gerade bei solchen Themen wie ein "effektiveres Kommentarsystem ohne jemanden was wegzunehmen", berufen wir noch Meetings ein, wo alle über die Vorschläge nochmal diskutieren.


----------



## Pascal-best-buffed-show-schauer (14. August 2007)

also erst mal gz zu eure leistenungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber jetzt was ich sagen wollte ist das ihr bitte einfach so weiter macht mit der buffed show und der seite ist seit einfach genial(und das sage ich nicht nur so) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesar1 (21. August 2007)

- Wenn man zu jeder Bewertung einen Kommentar verfassen würde, bringt das genau nix: Entweder hat man kein Bock mehr, zu bewerten, weil man nicht immer den Mehraufwand will. Oder man schreibt einfach irgend nen Müll rein, dass man bewerten kann. Die Bewertungskommentare interessiert dann eh niemand.

- Beitrag melden: Schön und gut, aber ich denke nicht, dass das buffed-Team Zeit hat, um den halben Tag Kommentare zu löschen (Es gibt >10000 Items, paartausend Quests, NPCs etc., bei praktisch jedem hats Spam drin)

- Das mitm keine eigene Meinung haben ist so ne Sache, die man halt einfach nicht ändern kann. Das kann nur umgangen werden, wenn man vor dem Bewerten das aktuelle Rating nicht sehen kann. Gewisse Rückschlüsse können aber trotzdem gezogen werden: Wenn man aktiviert, dass alle negativen Kommentare ausgeblendet werden, sieht man ohne Meinung auch, wo man Minusse und wo Plusse hinmachen muss.
Anderer Denkansatz: Es gibt IMMER auch Leute MIT einer eigenen Meinung. Ich denke kaum, dass die Leute ohne Meinung dagegen bewerten, sondern eher, dass diese das Feedback der Leute mit Meinung verstärken.
Zu der Sache mit guten Posts, die -10 haben: Meist handelt es sich dabei um Posts, die vom Inhalt her genau das selbe beinhalten, was schon weiter unten gesagt wurde. => Nachschauen, wenns noch nicht steht entweder noch nen Comment mit dem Inhalt machen der dann wieder bei 0 beginnt oder positiv bewerten.

- Das Problem, dass + seltener gedrückt wird, als -. Nach einem Kommentar, der nicht negativ ist, könnte z.B. am Ende nochmal stehen: War dieser Kommentar hilfreich? [+] [-] Dadurch werden sinnvolle Kommentare, die meist länger als die schlechten sind, weiter hervorgehoben da man am Ende nochmal darauf aufmerksam gemacht wird. Natürlich, auch das ist keine 100% Lösung, weil es wohl in der Natur des Menschen liegt, das positive als "normal" zu betrachten und nur das störende wegzuklicken.

- Kommentarsystem abschaffen: Klar, soweit kommts noch... Wenns dir nicht passt, einfach nicht raufschauen
(Stell mir grad das Zwischending vor: buffed PREMIUM!! "Und für 10 € mehr können Sie sogar 20 Kommentare im Monat schreiben!" ^^)

- Uh, oh, der gute Kommentar ist meist ganz unten: Zwei Lösungen: Entweder ne Sortierung einführen nach Datum aufwärts, oder aber die bereits BESTEHENDE Sortierung verwenden nach Bewertung abwärts!

- Vorschlag: Autodelete. Wie wärs, wenn sehr negative Kommentare mit der Zeit erst mal nach ganz unten rutschen, aso aus den anderen Kommentaren raus in ne Kategorie "Kommentar-Trash" oder sowas, von wo aus sie nach einer gewissen Zeit automatisch gelöscht werden, wenn sie keine positiven Bewertungen mehr erhalten? Dieser "Kommentar-Trash" sollte natürlich versteckt sein (ähnlich bisher den normal negativen Kommentaren), und es müssen richtige Werte gefunden werden: z.b. soll nicht mit einer einzigen positiven Bewertung eines Kommentars, der dort drin gelandet ist, wieder hervorkommen. Aber die ganzen "-1"-Kommentare sollten auch nicht direkt dortdrin landen. Das richtige Mittelmass muss gefunden werden.
In diesem Kommentar-Trash sollte dann auch irgend n Kiddieschutz eingeführt werden, dass zum Beispiel nur eine Bewertung pro Tag möglich ist. d.H. wenn mal jemand meint, er müsse nen sinnlosen Kommentar dort rausholen, dass es sich dabei nur um einen Kommentar handelt. Für nicht-Kiddies wird diese eine Bewertung pro Tag sicher ausreichen...

So, das wars erstmal von meiner Seite.


----------



## Audiophobie (24. August 2007)

Antwort auf Ellasar1's Beitrag:

Punkt1: 
Bei einer negativen Beurteilung eine Begründung reinzuschreiben würde vermutlich viele der notorischen [-]-Klicker davon abhalten einfach mal quer durchzuklicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und man muss dann ja auch keinen Aufsatz schreiben... ein schlichtes: "Sinnloser Spamcomment" würde dann wohl reichen... andere Möglichkeit: bei einer negativen Bewertung öffnet sich ein Pop-up bei welchem man Multiple Choice-mäßig zwischen ein paar Kategorien auswählen kann... 
für den "mir ist langweilig und ich verteil ein paar [-]"-User dürfte sogar das schon zu viel Aufwand sein

Punkt2: 
Klar ist es Mehrarbeit... aber wer Qualität anbieten will der muss auch investieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(und nachdem es ja nun auch buffed-Premium gibt...^^)

Punkt3:
Wenn du nicht siehst dass ein guter Comment schlecht beurteilt wurde kannst du ihn trotzdem nicht lesen, wenn du "Schlecht beurteilte Comments ausblenden" aktiviert hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn man etwas noch einmal postet nur weil es das erste mal negativ beurteilt wurde, würde ich das als Doppelpost/ Spam titulieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Punkt4:
ahm... dann kann man einen Comment also 2x bewerten!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Punkt5:
Wer das verlangt gehört gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Punkt6:
Naja... hmm... vl. mit einem fortgeschrittenen System gar keine blöde Idee... würde vermutlich aber nur bei Quests und vl. Items von Nutzen sein... wer braucht schon eine Reihung bei einer News  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Punkt7:
Autodelete ist meiner Meinung nach die schlechteste Idee... eben wegen vieler schon weiter oben angeführer Punkte/ Kriterien...

MfG
Audio


----------



## Clamev (25. August 2007)

Hm also ich hab mir gedacht dass es ganz praktisch wäre  wenn man nicht nur die gesammt summe der bewertungen sehen könnte (z.B.2) Sondern Die jeweiligen +und-(z.B.-15+17) so könnte man Wie an meinem Beispiel viel besser erkennen ob der Post jetzt einfach nich soo toll war und nicht gevotet wurde oder ob er umstritten ist.

P.S.Ih macht nen großartigen Job 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (25. August 2007)

Meine Meinung dazu:

Die Kommentarfunktion in der Art mit dem Profil koppeln, dass für die Moderatoren festgehalten wird (anhand eines Zahlenwertes, meinetwegen auch beim Löschen kurze Angaben wieso der Beitrag entfernt wurde, da reicht ja ein einfaches "Spam"... man kann schließlich Mehrfachauswahlen treffen und dann pauschal den Kommentar eintragen... wäre sicher gut), wie oft schon Kommentare des Users gelöscht wurden... so kann man schnell nachvollziehen, ob ein Wiederholungstäter wieder schwach geworden ist, und gegebenenfalls den User sperren.

Darüber hinaus fand ich es schon während meiner Modtätigkeit schade, dass man User, die 0 Beiträge im Forum haben, die aber nur in den Kommentarfunktionen spammen... NICHT mit einer Schreib-/Postsperre versehen konnte... Das ließ das System einfach nicht zu... das sollte vll auch geändert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (6. September 2007)

Melrakal schrieb:


> Meine Meinung dazu:
> 
> Die Kommentarfunktion in der Art mit dem Profil koppeln, dass für die Moderatoren festgehalten wird (anhand eines Zahlenwertes, meinetwegen auch beim Löschen kurze Angaben wieso der Beitrag entfernt wurde, da reicht ja ein einfaches "Spam"... man kann schließlich Mehrfachauswahlen treffen und dann pauschal den Kommentar eintragen... wäre sicher gut), wie oft schon Kommentare des Users gelöscht wurden... so kann man schnell nachvollziehen, ob ein Wiederholungstäter wieder schwach geworden ist, und gegebenenfalls den User sperren.
> 
> ...



Wir können die Bewertungen auf jeden Fall nachvollziehen. Minus-Spammer, die das System aus langeweile Zweckentfremden, werden auch zum Teil rausgepickt und verwarnt.


----------



## Tic0 (6. September 2007)

Huhu,

Ich fände es ganz nett wenn man per Button Klick sehen könnte, wer auf sein eigenen Comment
positiv oder negativ "gevotet" hat. Ob es nun für alle sichtbar ist oder nur dem Comment ersteller
müsste man sich überlegen. 

Bsp: Giga Forum, dort hat man die möglichkeit Forums Beiträge zu Bewerten (dort sieht man dann
auch den Namen des Users und ggf zusätzlich einen Comment). 

Warum sowas also nicht auch bei Kommentaren einführen. "Hilfreich" wäre es ggf wenn es für
jeden User einsehbar wäre, so könnten auch die User sehen welcher Lutscher alle negativ bewertet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG


----------



## s4darklord (28. September 2007)

naja - mal meine meinung zur bewertung:

die geschichte mit dem autodelete hat schon einen gewissen charme. die meisten, die mehrere minus bekommen, sind fragen wie "wo muss ich jetzt hin" und sowas. und zwar die x-te wiederholung der frage - warum also net löschen?
genauso würd ich automatisch die ersten drei kommentare automatisch löschen: warum? ganz einfach - lest sie mal - der erste schreibt prinzipiell "oh - endlich erster^^" (was soll der mist - einen an der klatsche?!?), der zweite "mist - zweiter" (wieder ein geistiger flachwurzler), der dritte dann meist auch ncoh so nen mist, aber ab dem vierten kommen dann sinnvolle inhalte. also warum sowas drinbehalten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



außerdem kann man die minusvergabe ja entsprechend kontrollieren - steh ja in nem post weiter oben. in der kombination minusvergabe kontrolliert udn dann autodelete ab einer gewissen minuszahl - find ich gut! das die mods alles kontrollieren sollen is illusion - schaut mal den umfang der datenbank an. das is nur ne homöopathische symtombekämpfung, sonst nix.

mal ehrlich, hand aufs herz - wie viele gute kommentare würde bei autodelete versehentlich flöten gehen? - eben! es wird eh meist das wichtige für die leseschwachen und legasthenieleidenden ungefähr 10-mal bei jedem verdammten topic, quest, item wiederholt.

und dasselbe mit dem ständigen rumgewhine wenn wieder ne patchnews oder sowas kommentiert wird. mann - bitte seid doch froh, wenn der müll gelöscht wird. wer will dauernd lesen, wie mies der support von blizz is?

an dieser stelle mal ein fettes danke an das buffed.de-team! tolle HP, tolle leistung!!!


----------



## Intarias (28. September 2007)

Hi Leute,

Ich fände es gut, wenn man pro Thema nur 1x + und 2x - drücken dürfte
nur einmal Plus, weil man bei dem meisten Themen nur eine gute antwort braucht (bestes beispiel: Quests)
und 2x Minus, weil doch immer mehr Spam und blödsinn und kommentar zu kommentaren dabei is als Sinnvolles(aber Minus sollte natürlich weiterhin nur pro Eintrag einmal möglich sein)
Zudem sollten sich Einträge, die mehr als 5 Minus haben automatisch löschen, da diese Kommentare kein Mensch braucht
"Kommentar Melden" wird durch das System unnötig, weil man schnell fünf Minus zusammen hat für Spam oder sonstiges, da die Leute ja dann wissen, dass dadurch der Spam entfällt

@Buffed:
Finde es toll, dass ihr das ändern wollt, weil ich jedesmal wenn ich anfang die Kommentare zu lesen, denke, dass man nur ne chance hat, wenn man fast alles bewertet, damit das sinnvolle auch ne chance hat und das ungemein nervt

Das Kommentarsystem wieder abzuschaffen wäre ein großer Fehler, da es doch sehr nützlich ist.
Kein gescrolle mehr bei Quests, sonderin einfach immer auto sortieren lassen, nach bewertung und oben ist immer die beste Beschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (@Buffed: Danke!)


Eine Möglichkeit, die es zusätzlich noch gäbe:
Dass die Mitglieder einen "Spamruf" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bekommen. Je öfter ihre Kommentare negativ bewertet bishin auto-gelöscht werden, desto schlechter ihr "Spamruf".
Z.B. :
Sehr gut: Mit sehr gut gibt es keine Löschung, weil man schon nur noch "gut" ist, wenn man nur ein minus bekommt
Gut: 10 Minus zum löschen
Normal: 5 Minus
Schlecht: 2 Minus
Sehr Schlecht: 1 Minus

Sehr gut: Keinen "Minus"-Kommentar
Gut: Keinen Auto-Gelöschten Kommentar
Normal: weniger als 10 Auto Gelöschte Kommentare
Schlecht: weniger als 25 Auto Gelöschte Kommentare
Sehr Schlecht: 25 oder mehr gelöschte Kommentare

(Ich denke mit dem Ruf, würde man einige zur Ordnung rufen. Evt könnte man natürlich noch einen draufsetzen und leuten die 5 Auto-Deletes inerhalb von einer Woche haben
eine 2-Wochen-Kommentar-Sperre geben oder so)

Dieses Prinzip macht allerdings auch nötig, dass leute die nur negativ bewerten(um leuten eins reinzuwürgen) nach einer zu großen benutzung der "Minus" Funktion auch eine einschränkung des Bewerten-Systems erhalten. (Quasi ein zweiter Ruf: Optimist (bewertet gut und schlecht gleich(da 2 minus möglich immernoch optimist)) Realist(ohne einschränkung(nur als warnung für sich selbst)  benutzt doppelt so oft Minus wie Plus) Pessimist (benutzt mehr als doppelt so viel Minus wie Plus - Bewertungssperre für eine Woche, dann reset dieses Rufes) Allerdings müsste es am anfang erst mal 20 Bewertungen sammeln bevor ne Sperre eintritt oder so, sonst is gleich einer Gesperrt, weil er als erstes Minus drückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Hoffe was Beigetragen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long und bis denner,

Intarias
EU-Nera'thor


----------



## Xaiznah (10. Oktober 2007)

Ok, hab mir n paar negative Bewertungen eingefangen (verstehen tu ich es immer noch nicht, aber gibt ja viele kiddies die gern auf - klicken). Egal, mir solls latte sein, hab mir nichts negatives vorzuwerfen.

Wollte nur mal anmerken, das ich selber nicht den Knopf "anzeigen" habe, wenn es sich um einen Kommentar von mir handelt und der negativ ist. Ich musste extra die Anzeige umstellen (also standart auf -5 setzen) um meinen eigenen Post zu überprüfen.

Könnt man das vllt ändern, das ich mir meinen eigenen Kommentar wie alle anderen auch einblenden kann?


----------



## Gwynny (2. November 2007)

Die Idee mit dem zusätzlichen Button [Beitrag melden] finde ich eigentlich sehr gut. Natürlich wird es wieder ein paar "Kiddis" geben, die den Button falsch benutzen werden, so was kommt immer vor. Aber "Kiddis" kann man nie vermeiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finke (6. November 2007)

Könntet ihr nicht mal ein Cast oder eine Show über Grundwissen für WoW machen. Z.B. welche Attribute sollten ein Frostmagier haben, oder z.B ein Arkaner, oder z.B Beatmaster, etc..
Und was es noch alles gibt, dass für euch halt Grundwissen ist .
Nur für andere halt nicht. (wie mich )


----------



## buechse (6. November 2007)

Vorschläge wurden schon viele gemacht, ich hätte dagegen nur eine Bitte:
Verändert die Farbe der Nummerierung vor den Kommentaren. Bei HdRO und WAR kann man das grau ja noch lesen, aber bei WoW mit dem grünen Hintergrund wirds schon etwas schwieriger.
Oder werden meine Augen immer schlechter?


----------



## bockert (21. November 2007)

*in den kommentaren fehlen meiner meinung nach:*
Spambutton (ähm.. damit man die "lutscher" gleich verpetzten kann)
eine edit funktion (falls man hantaitem falsch schreibt)
besonderst gute (sinnvolle) beiträge müste man mit einen Button hervor heben können (gaaaanz wichtig, oder so ähnlich , ich will nicht 100 kommentare lesen damit ich weis wer am imbasten ist, das will ich sofort wissen..   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine)
jeder reg. user der kommentare schreibt, mus sehen können wer diesen bewertet. ungefähr so: user xy hat diesen beitrag am 21.11.2007 mit einen + bewertet... bewertungen insgesamt 33  etc. 
(da sowieso nur reg. user bewertungen abgeben können. kann man so anhand dieser liste die "schwarzen schafe" sperren, kicken, verbannen, fearen, schafen,einschläfern,.......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
doppelpost in kurzer zeit mus verhindert werden. (3 min dürften da reichen)
bilderupload in den kommentaren wären mal nice, so könnte man gleich nen screen anhängen. Wie oft lese ich die frage: Kann mal jemand ein bild davon posten?   (mit dieser funktion könnte man die ungewollte werbung zu externen seiten unterbinden.  keine toten links mehr zu one klick hostern^^

mehr fällt mir im mom nicht ein, und meine wow instalation auf vista dürfte auch komplett sein..  Have Fun.


----------



## Dark Guardian (22. November 2007)

Das einzige was mich stört sind die ganzen Sinnloskommentare <_<

Eine Auto-Löschebn Funktion anhand negativer Bewertungen finde ich unfein. Da sonst viele Kiddis zusammen gute Beiträge verhunzen können. Außerdem reicht es wenn intern gesehen werden kann wer einen Beitrag wie bewertet hat. 

Bei vielen Usern und vielen Kommentaren wird das ganze sowieso schwer... 

Ein Vorschlag von mir wäre es das Beiträge mit einer durchschnittlich sehr schlechten Bewertung rot und umgekehrt dargestellt werden. Die genauen Bewertungen aber nicht einzusehen sind. Und die User in der Lage sind "rote/gelbe/grüne" Kommentare nach Stufen automatisch aus- oder einblenden zu können. 

Wenn man beisopielsweiße bei ner Quest Lösunghilfe sucht, den ganzen roten Crap bereits "wegblenden kann". Die Sortierreihenfolge zu bestimmen fänd ich ebenfalls nice. Einerseits ist es zwar blöd von oben runterscrollen zu müssen, andererseits ist es blöd bei neuen Kommentaren runter scrollen zu müssen ^^°


----------



## Wockyy (29. November 2007)

Pascal-best-buffed-show-schauer schrieb:


> also erst mal gz zu eure leistenungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich schließ mich dem an und erweitere mit dem Vorschlag die Buffed - Show doch länger zu machen den, und das ist keine Kritik oder so aber es wirk immer als ob ihr durch die Sendung hastet und euch beeilen müsst damit ihr alles unter kriegt. Und das find ich schade den sie gefällt mir sehrgut, und ich denke das geht anderen eben so.

Vielleicht kömmt ihr ja euren Chef überreden die Sendung zu verlängern (Sonnst müsst ihr einfach mal Streiken:p)


----------



## ZAM (29. November 2007)

Wockyy schrieb:


> Ich schließ mich dem an und erweitere mit dem Vorschlag die Buffed - Show doch länger zu machen den, und das ist keine Kritik oder so aber es wirk immer als ob ihr durch die Sendung hastet und euch beeilen müsst damit ihr alles unter kriegt. Und das find ich schade den sie gefällt mir sehrgut, und ich denke das geht anderen eben so.
> 
> Vielleicht kömmt ihr ja euren Chef überreden die Sendung zu verlängern (Sonnst müsst ihr einfach mal Streiken:p)



Wir können ja ein PayPal-Konto einrichten für Spenden für die dann ansteigenden Traffic-Kosten. ;-)


----------



## Wockyy (29. November 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir können ja ein PayPal-Konto einrichten für Spenden für die dann ansteigenden Traffic-Kosten. ;-)




Na das doch ne idee bin ich sofort für  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ( Versuch macht Kluck )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder noch besser Buffed-TV das wäre es doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankras (4. Dezember 2007)

hi leute,

ich finde auch, dass es eine Neuüberarbeitung geben sollte, da sich so viele leute beschweren wie es in manchen questcomments zugeht.

Mein Vorschlag wäre es, dass man die Kommentarmöglichkeit für "Guest" ausschalten, ich sehe in jeder qeust, dass mindestens eine akzpeptable Lösung von einem mitglied geposted wurde.

Und bei mißbrauchen von komments durch mitglieder kann man ja vorgehen ^^


liebe grüße

ankras


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. Dezember 2007)

Gastkommentare sind bereits deaktiviert.


----------



## ZAM (4. Dezember 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Gastkommentare sind bereits deaktiviert.



Seit Anfang des Jahres... *g*


----------



## ZAM (4. Dezember 2007)

bockert schrieb:


> *in den kommentaren fehlen meiner meinung nach:*
> Spambutton (ähm.. damit man die "lutscher" gleich verpetzten kann)
> eine edit funktion (falls man hantaitem falsch schreibt)
> besonderst gute (sinnvolle) beiträge müste man mit einen Button hervor heben können (gaaaanz wichtig, oder so ähnlich , ich will nicht 100 kommentare lesen damit ich weis wer am imbasten ist, das will ich sofort wissen..
> ...



1. Den Support-Aufwand könnten wir selbst mit mehr Moderatoren nicht tragen
2. Schwierig und momentan Ausgeschlossen - Du dürftest nur so lange die Möglichkeit zum Editieren haben, wie noch Niemand nach deinem Beitrag geantwortet hat. Sonst können "Aussagen" im Nachhinein nochmal geändert werden, obwohl bereits jemand darauf reagiert hat. D.h. bei WoW-News bist du grad noch am Tippen zum Editieren, willst abschicken, aber es wird nicht mehr gespeichert, weil bereits jemand geantwortet hat. 
3. notiert
4. vielleicht - müssen wir abwägen, inwiefern das zu Flamereien per PNs etc. führt.
5. notiert
6. Um die Übersicht zu bewahren, lassen wir Bilder nur in Forenposts und Blogs zu. In Kommentaren wird das schnell unübersichtlich.


----------



## Maternus (13. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> 1. Den Support-Aufwand könnten wir selbst mit mehr Moderatoren nicht tragen


Schöner wäre es, selbst negativ bewertete Beiträge ausblenden zu können. So hat die Bewertung nahezu keinen Sinn. Es graust mir manchmal, ellenlange Kommentare immer wieder nach wirklichem Inhalt durchforsten zu müssen. Manche Beiträge liest man sich mehrmals durch, der Spam wird dadurch nicht angenehmer.
Das Bewertungssystem von Youtube wäre die grobe Richtung, die mir vorschwebt.

Als weiteres würde ich eine Ignorefunktion begrüssen, die Beiträge der Forentrolle komplett ausblenden kann.


----------



## Dark Guardian (20. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> 2. Schwierig und momentan Ausgeschlossen - Du dürftest nur so lange die Möglichkeit zum Editieren haben, wie noch Niemand nach deinem Beitrag geantwortet hat. Sonst können "Aussagen" im Nachhinein nochmal geändert werden, obwohl bereits jemand darauf reagiert hat. D.h. bei WoW-News bist du grad noch am Tippen zum Editieren, willst abschicken, aber es wird nicht mehr gespeichert, weil bereits jemand geantwortet hat.



Warum so ein gravierender Unterschied zwischen Kommentaren und Forum? Im Forum darf man doch auch editieren.

Die Sache mit den Bildern halte ich für sinnvoll. Aber eine Editierfunktion zu untersagen weil man sonst seine Aussagen bei bereits gegebener Antwort wieder ändern kann halt ich für Mist. Selbiges müsste sonst auch im Forum geschehen da es hier theoretisch das gleiche in grün ist ^^


----------



## Ellesar1 (13. Januar 2008)

"<Ellesar> kannst ja sonst auch einfach einen 30 tage timer einbauen wenn in der zeit irgendwie 50 negative eingegangen sind und 0 positive kannst löschen
<@zam> Würde aber voraussetzen, das jemand jeden Artikel, jede News, jedes Item, jeden NPC, jedes Objekt kontrolliert, ob da willkürlich in Gruppen gute Kommentare negativ bewertet wurden
<@zam> Mh ja das wäre ne Methode
<@zam> kannst du das http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=13694 hier reinschreiben?"


----------



## Lesegart (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte zwei Vorschläge zum Kommentarsystem loswerden:

1) Es wäre schön, wenn der *bestbewertetste Kommentar *eine *andere Titelfarbe* hätte (schonmal vorgeschlagen) und (was mir wichtiger ist) *immer an erster Stelle* steht, der Rest kann dann ruhig nach Datum sortiert sein. 
Um das ganze noch ein wenig zu verkomplizieren, könnte man auch nur Einträge als "Top-Kommentar" anzeigen, die z.B. mindestens 10 Bewertungen haben und auch mindestens eine Bewertung von 10.

2) Neben dem Autor des Kommentars hätte ich gern ein kleines Icon, um *alle Beiträge dieses Autors (für mich) *als *"nicht-lesenswert"* markieren zu können. Ob die Beiträge desjenigen dann zugeklappt sind, ganz unten stehen, oder gar nichtmehr angezeigt werden, ist mir dabei egal.


Gruß,

Lesegart


----------



## Mc Charly (10. Juni 2008)

Also ich finde die Bewertung der Coments in erster Linie Sinnvoll jedoch nicht so wie es derzeit gehandhabt wird!
Sinnvolle Beiträge haben in kürzester Zeit -xx Bewertung, dumme Beiträge (wie erster, zweiter usw.) sind meistens mit +xx bewertet.

Ich denke das man dies mit 3 Schritten eindämmen könnte:

1) negative Bewertungen müssen mit mind. 5 Worten erklärt werden (das muss dann nicht angezeigt werden jedoch ist es für Euch nachvollziehbarer und es schreckt einige ab blöde minus-klicks zu machen).
2) pro Beitrag max. 5 Bewertungen bzw. nicht mehr als 3 Berwertungen pro Minute oder soetwas in der Art
3) einen Beitrag-Melden Button für die besonders "sinnvollen" Beiträge

Das sollte vorerst einmal die minus-Flut etwas verkleinern (ich habe ja manchmal das Gefühl es gibt hier nen Haufen kleine Kinder die einfach jeden Beitrag mit minus bewerten ohne überhaupt zu lesen bzw. zu verstehen was dort steht).


----------



## Scharamo (10. Juni 2008)

Ellesar1 schrieb:


> - Das Problem, dass + seltener gedrückt wird, als -. Nach einem Kommentar, der nicht negativ ist, könnte z.B. am Ende nochmal stehen: War dieser Kommentar hilfreich? [+] [-] Dadurch werden sinnvolle Kommentare, die meist länger als die schlechten sind, weiter hervorgehoben da man am Ende nochmal darauf aufmerksam gemacht wird. Natürlich, auch das ist keine 100% Lösung, weil es wohl in der Natur des Menschen liegt, das positive als "normal" zu betrachten und nur das störende wegzuklicken.



Auch wenn der Mensch das "positive" als normal sieht. Werden die guten Kommentare keine - Bewertung bekommen. Selbst wenn die hilfreichen Kommentare am Ende + - 0 haben stehen sie über den mit -. 
(Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel oder wie war das)


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2008)

Nur so: Vor kurzem war ausversehen schon ein ungewollter Sneak-Peak des kommenden Kommentar-Systems online. Einige der gewünschten/vorgeschlagenen Features waren da schon drin. Über den Release-Termin kann ich aber noch nichts sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mathsn (20. Juni 2008)

Also wenns noch nicht zu spät ist einen Vorschlag einzubringen (Wenn er schon genannt wurde dann "OH ES TUT MIR SO LEID, DASS ICH DEINE ANTWORT NICHT BEACHTET HABE BITTE VERGIB MIR") : ich bin ja für die tolle Idee bei Youtube, dass es oben ein Button gibt wo "Spam" draufsteht und wenn das genug klicken wird das verdeckt bzw. ganz gelöscht.
 Ich mein ich kann dieses " Lol n00bs. Habs mit nem lvl.xy Krieger ganz locker geschafft. Voll easy" nicht mehr hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChiaDharma (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe einen Vorschlag zu dem Bewertungssystem:

ich finde man sollte von vornerein einstellen können,sämtliche Bewertungen abzustellen also nicht zu sehen.

Ich finde es respektlos dass man Meinungen von Leuten ein - oder + geben kann. Und wenns was anderes ist,also ein nackte ex Link in den Kommentaren,dann sollen die  Moderatoren ihn einfach entfernen,aber Meinungen sind Meinungen,und die darf man nicht bewerten!!

Nur weil dumme WoW Fanboys da auf - klicken,weil irgendjemand nur ein kleines negatives wortüber wow  verliert,heisst das nicht,dass diese meinung nicht zählen darf.


----------



## x d s x (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,

das Kommentarsystem ist wirklich nicht besonders gut gestaltet. Abgesehen davon, dass ein Teil der Poster der deutschen Rechtschreibung nicht mal Ansatzweise maechtig ist (wobei ich hier keine Legastheniker denunzieren will, da sie selbst mit entsprechender Hilfe nie den "Standard" erreichen werden). Allein das Verfassen von sinnlosen, nicht helfenden Kommentaren, durch die man sich erstmal durchscrollen muss, damit man hoffentlich irgendwann mal eine vernuenftige Hilfestellung findet, ist mir ein grosser Dorn im Auge. So manches Mal wuerde ich diesen Leuten gerne einen Bann verpassen.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass eine Funktion "Beitrag melden" eingebaut werden sollte. Damit koennte dann der Grossteil der Posts sinnvoll entfernt werden. Ausserdem koennte man damit dann Dauerspammer ausfindig machen und diese Mithilfe des Hausrechtes der Community entziehen. Sicherlich werden sich einige User auch dazu hinreissen lassen, hilfreiche Beitraege aus Spass zu melden, allerdings koennte man diese Verstoesse ebenfalls mit einem adaequaten Verwarnsystem behandeln.

Ich denke, dass die breite Masse kein Interesse daran hat zu erfahren, wer doch alleine mit Level X einen Level Y in unter 2 Minuten erlegt hat. Die meisten User interessiert nur, wo steht der NPC/Boss/Haendler etc. und was droppt er ungefaehr. Hinweise wie "ist doch total easy" etc. bringen einem absolut nichts.

Zum Bewertungssystem: In der jetzigen Form ist es mehr als nur unsinnig, da auch hier ein Grossteil der User (und nicht nur "Kiddies") einfach dumm umherklicken, statt die Arbeit der User, die wirklich eine gute Hilfestellung bieten zu wuerdigen. Einerseits ist das Bewertungssystem fuer den Helfenden ein enormer Anreiz, es weiter zu tun, wenn er gute Bewertungen erhaelt, andererseits ist es doch eher demoralisierend, wenn irgendwelche User nur aus Spass einem staendig ein Minus setzen, weil ihnen danach ist oder sie die Person nicht leiden koennen. Ich bin der Ansicht, dass man sich per Button "Danke" fuer einen guten Beitrag bedanken koennte und lediglich der Kommentarersteller und auch das Team die Anzahl der "Danke" einsehen kann.

Die Kombination der Button "Danke" und "Beitrag melden" duerfte allen Usern sehr helfen und eine sehr gute Uebersichtlichkeit gewaehrleisten, sowie das nervende Spammen einiger unverbesserlicher User stark einschraenken.

Ganz wird man dieses Problem nie loswerden, aber wenn das Grundsystem sinnvoll eingestellt ist und die Meldungen zuegig vom Team abgearbeitet werden, dann duerfte es innerhalb eines Monats nach Einfuehrung problemlos laufenn.

Gruss x d s x


----------



## Theroas (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo Team von buffed.de, hallo ZAM,

habt ihr schon mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, das Kommentarsystem
(zumindest für bestimmte News-Themen) ganz wegzulassen oder
einzuschränken?

Wenn mal wieder am Schamanen gebastelt wird, dann hat jeder WoW-
Schamanen-Spieler dazu eine Meinung - und er weiß wovon er spricht.
Da ist das Kommentarsystem sicher eine Bereicherung.

Wird z.B. über Age of Conan oder andere "WoW-ferne" Themen berichtet,
gibt es viele User, die das System praktisch nur zum monotonen Spam-
men ihrer eigentlich fast immer konträren Meinung oder ihrer Vermu-
tungen "benutzen". Und ist der Flammenwerfer dann erstmal rausgeholt..

Sind Kommentare vorhanden liest man sie eben. Schade ist, wenn sie
inhaltlich praktisch keine Bereicherung darstellen und am Ende noch
negativ auf die an sich gute redaktionelle Arbeit abfärben.


Mein Vorschlag:
Wenn es um News zu bestimmten Spielen geht (AoC, WAR, EVE Online..)
dann sollten finde ich nur die kommentieren dürfen, die sich auch für
dieses Spiel interessieren. Im User-Profil kann man das Interesse zu
verschiedenen Spielen angeben. Beschränkt die Anzahl der Einträge auf
4-5 (es interessiert sich niemand für "alles").
Also: kein Interesse angemeldet = kein Kommentar.


Das ist natürlich mehr Aufwand und vor allem eine Abgrenzung der
Spiele-Communities untereinander - diese "koexistieren" hier jedoch
sowieso nicht friedlich.

>>
"Dann kann sich doch jeder gleich für sein Spiel ein entsprechendes Portal
suchen!" - Nein, denn da wird dann NUR über dieses Spiel berichtet, bei
vergleichbar mieser Redaktion und weniger Angebot.


----------



## Frank-414 (12. Juli 2008)

x schrieb:


> Ganz wird man dieses Problem nie loswerden, aber wenn das Grundsystem sinnvoll eingestellt ist und die Meldungen zuegig vom Team abgearbeitet werden, dann duerfte es innerhalb eines Monats nach Einfuehrung problemlos laufenn.



Aber genau da liegt der Hund begraben: Es würden wahrscheinlich Dutzende, eher sogar Hunderte Meldungen zu bearbeiten sein. (Schließlich hat es ja einen Grund, dass Du Dich (völlig zurecht...^^) über sehr viele nutzlose Spam-Kommentare beschwerst.)

Wer soll diese Arbeit leisten? Das macht doch niemand mal "nebenbei". Und das _buffed_-Team hat sicherlich noch jede Menge andere Dinge zu tun.

Nette Idee, aber personal-technisch vermutlich unmöglich umsetzbar...


----------



## Numara (13. Juli 2008)

Um mal auf den allerersten Post von ZAM einzugehn!

Ich finde das Bewertungssystem in den Comments viel zu störend. Das ist auch ein Grund warum ich hier garnicht gerne poste. 
Der tiefere Sinn also, den dieses total beknackte Bewertungssystem haben soll, bleibt bei mir im Verborgenen und ich möchte auch NICHT darüber nachdenken müssen.

Ich grüße!

Nachtrag: Ich weiss auch anhand des Feedbacks oder des "Nicht"-Feedbacks auf meine Beiträge, ob mein Kommentar "sinnvoll" war/ist oder nicht.


----------



## Tikume (13. Juli 2008)

Numara schrieb:


> Der tiefere Sinn also, den dieses total beknackte Bewertungssystem haben soll, bleibt bei mir im Verborgenen und ich möchte auch NICHT darüber nachdenken müssen.



Nehmen wir mal die Kommentarbewertungen bei Quests. Hier kannst Du nach Bewertung sortieren und hast so eine gute Chance dass die sinnigen Kommentare oben sind und der Müll nicht.


----------



## Numara (13. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal die Kommentarbewertungen bei Quests. Hier kannst Du nach Bewertung sortieren und hast so eine gute Chance dass die sinnigen Kommentare oben sind und der Müll nicht.



Okay, weil ich wirklich viel auf buffed beim questen geschaut habe, geb ich dir da recht. Aber sonst, piep 

Nachtrag: Weil ob ich ne Quest beurteile oder mir anmaßen tu/kann durch einen Button die Meinung anderer zu kritisieren ist ein Unterschied.


----------



## x d s x (14. Juli 2008)

Frank-414 schrieb:


> Aber genau da liegt der Hund begraben: Es würden wahrscheinlich Dutzende, eher sogar Hunderte Meldungen zu bearbeiten sein. (Schließlich hat es ja einen Grund, dass Du Dich (völlig zurecht...^^) über sehr viele nutzlose Spam-Kommentare beschwerst.)
> 
> Wer soll diese Arbeit leisten? Das macht doch niemand mal "nebenbei". Und das _buffed_-Team hat sicherlich noch jede Menge andere Dinge zu tun.
> 
> Nette Idee, aber personal-technisch vermutlich unmöglich umsetzbar...




Um die Massen an derzeit vorhandenen nutzlosen Kommentaren zu entfernen, wuerde sicherlich ein 5-Mann(Frau)-Team einen Monat benoetigen .... von nebenbei war eh nie die Rede, denn wenn man das System vernuenftig aufbaut, wuerden 2 Personen definitiv noch genug damit zu tun haben.

Es gibt dazu also nur 2 Moeglichkeiten:
Entweder, das Kommentarsystem wird komplett entfernt (wobei so manche Hilfestellung dann floeten gehen wuerde)
Oder man macht sich wirklich einmal die enorme Arbeit und sortiert den ganzen Muell aus und implementiert ein sinnvolles Meldesystem.

Gruss x d s x


----------



## Frank-414 (15. Juli 2008)

x schrieb:


> Um die Massen an derzeit vorhandenen nutzlosen Kommentaren zu entfernen, wuerde sicherlich ein 5-Mann(Frau)-Team einen Monat benoetigen .... von nebenbei war eh nie die Rede, denn wenn man das System vernuenftig aufbaut, wuerden 2 Personen definitiv noch genug damit zu tun haben.
> 
> Es gibt dazu also nur 2 Moeglichkeiten:
> Entweder, das Kommentarsystem wird komplett entfernt (wobei so manche Hilfestellung dann floeten gehen wuerde)
> ...



Na, und wer bezahlt deren Lohnvergütung? Ist ja nicht so als müsste man für die Nutzung von _buffed.de_ große Summen Geld bezahlen, die ein Heer von Mitarbeitern ermöglicht. Vielleicht sollte das Kommentieren von News nur zahlenden Menschen ermöglicht werden. Dann gehen nutz- und sinnlose Kommentare sicher gleich um ein Vielfaches zurück...^^


----------



## The Sphinx (23. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mir nicht alle Beiträge durchgelesen, sondern nur die Ersten. 
Aber ich finde es sehr schlecht, dass sich bisher gar nichts im Kommentar-System getan hat.
Ich finde die Kommentare bei den Quests nicht sonderlich schlimm, da man nur einen Post sucht wo z.B. die Koordinaten drinnen stehen und nicht alles durchliest.
Aber bei den Kommentaren zu den News stört es einfach wenn es Kommentare gibt wo nur jemand 1st, first oder sexter schreibt oder jemand Beleidigungen ausspricht oder völlige non topic Kommentare schreibt. Ich Denke dass dieses Problem schon sehr lange bekannt ist, aber nichts gemacht wurde.
Wenigstens ein paar dinge sollten sich schön ändern.
Was man vielleicht machen könnte:
Es könnte  einen Filter geben der wenigstens 1st oder ähnliches aussortiert.
Es könnten die Bewertungen vielleicht Unsichtbar werden.

Was sich aber auf jeden fall ändern muss!:

Ab einem bestimmten negativen wert des Kommentar sollte er Meld bar werden und wenn er total sinnlos ist gelöscht werden.

Wenn ein Kommentar einen extremen negativen wert hat z.B. - 60, sollte er sofort automatisch gelöscht werden.

Ich denke wenn wenigstens  eine der  unten genannten Vorschläge Realisiert  wird das s eine kleine Besserung eintritt.

Ich hoffe das so was oder so was ähnliches bald gemacht wird da es auch nicht so viel arbeit sein würde.
Ich hoffe ich bekomme wenigstens eine Antwort.


----------



## ZAM (24. Juli 2008)

The schrieb:


> Aber ich finde es sehr schlecht, dass sich bisher gar nichts im Kommentar-System getan hat.



Die Umsetzung hat im Zeitplan keine Priorität aber der Thread ist da um weiterhin anregungen zu sammeln.



> Aber bei den Kommentaren zu den News stört es einfach wenn es Kommentare gibt wo nur jemand 1st, first oder sexter schreibt oder jemand Beleidigungen ausspricht oder völlige non topic Kommentare schreibt. Ich Denke dass dieses Problem schon sehr lange bekannt ist, aber nichts gemacht wurde.



Jau - die faulen Moderatoren die es nicht schaffen neben dem Forum noch instant über 780.000 Kommentare in den unterschiedlichsten Bereichen zu kontrollieren *seufz*.



> Es könnte  einen Filter geben der wenigstens 1st oder ähnliches aussortiert.



Schwierig - effizienz macht Posten dann sehr langsam. Ohne effizienz fliegen dann auch Beiträge wie "Mein erster XYZ" 

Möglicher Ansatz:


> - Wenn ein Kommentar einen extremen negativen wert hat z.B. - 60, sollte er sofort automatisch gelöscht werden.
> - Es könnten die Bewertungen vielleicht Unsichtbar werden.





> Ab einem bestimmten negativen wert des Kommentar sollte er Meld bar werden und wenn er total sinnlos ist gelöscht werden.



Siehe Kommentarzahl, das ist nicht verwaltbar.



> Ich hoffe das so was oder so was ähnliches bald gemacht wird da es auch nicht so viel arbeit sein würde.



Doch, denn es gibt noch weitere Vorschläge und Ideen der User, die wir durchaus für sinnvoll halten - zudem müssen noch ein paar Verwaltungsoptionen in das System und das Ganze muss für die bisherigen Kommentare noch funktionieren.
Wie geschrieben, es ist nicht vergessen, es gab bereits Programmieransätze, die sind aber wegen des Umfangreichen Projekt/Zeitplans momentan auf Eis.


----------



## The Sphinx (24. Juli 2008)

Daran hatte ich nicht gedacht, aber da der Zustand ziemlich lange so ist wollte ich etwas sagen.
Naja vielleicht tut sich irgendwann mal was.
Kann mir natürlich nicht so gut vorstellen was ihr alles machen müsst, da ich bei euch nicht arbeite. Mögest du mir verzeihen^^


----------



## ZAM (24. Juli 2008)

The schrieb:


> Daran hatte ich nicht gedacht, aber da der Zustand ziemlich lange so ist wollte ich etwas sagen.
> Naja vielleicht tut sich irgendwann mal was.
> Kann mir natürlich nicht so gut vorstellen was ihr alles machen müsst, da ich bei euch nicht arbeite. Mögest du mir verzeihen^^



Verzeihe du mir im Gegenzug meinen ironischen Kommentar zu den 780.000 Kommentaren *g*


----------



## Magan (27. Juli 2008)

Also klar muss man sagen ist das Bewertungssystem nicht gerade optimal, allerdings ist es auch viel besser als am Anfang als es noch gar nichts dergleichen gab. Momentan lasse ich mir nur Kommentare mit einer Wertung von +5 anzeigen und muss sagen, das funktioniert echt gut. Brauchbare Antworten auf evtl gestellte Fragen werden ohnehin recht zügig positiv bewertet und die Beiträge der Buffed-Redaktion ist ohnehin von diesem Filter ausgeschlossen, insofern sehe ich eigentlich bei jeder News etc mindestens ein paar brauchbare Kommentare.

Einen Wunsch hätte ich aber dazu noch, könnte man seine eigenen Kommentare immer eingeblendet lassen? Wenn ich gerade was geschrieben habe und somit noch keine Bewertung habe, oder mein Beitrag einfach keine dementsprechend hohe Bewertung bekommt - weshalb auch immer - sehe ich meinen eigenen Kommentar nicht mehr. Klar kann man nun die Frage stellen, weshalb man das lesen will was man selbst geschrieben hat, immerhin weiß man das doch, aber ich find das trotzdem komisch, wenn ich mein eigenens Geschriebenes nicht mehr lesen kann.


Ansonsten sehe ich persönlich momentan aber keine Möglichkeit das ganze besser über Programme zu steuern und filtern. Die einzige Möglichkeit das ganze zu verbessern wäre wenn es Moderatoren überwachen würden, was aber wie gesagt bei der Anzahl an Posts nicht möglich ist, leider.


----------



## Gradius@PTR (31. Juli 2008)

Ich finde man sollte zumindest eigene Kommentare, in denen man unsinn geschrieben hat löschen können.


----------



## -bloodberry- (2. August 2008)

Dann würden evtl. dutzenden folgende Kommentare keinen Sinn mehr ergeben.
Es hat schon seinen Grund, warum die Kommentare nicht durch User editierbar oder löschbar sind und das wird sich wohl in Zukunft auch nicht ändern, wurde schon ift genug gesagt.


----------



## Herakleyos (12. September 2008)

Ich fänds ebenfalls sinnvoll bei negativ Bewertungen einen Grund anzugeben, und zwar ienen gescheiten und nicht sowas wie :"Der das geschrieben hat ist ein Vollnoob" oder sowas geistloses.
Aber wie will man die Einträge dann kontrollieren?
Müssen mehr Menschen bei buffed eingestellt werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoneyGhost (17. Oktober 2008)

Vor allem müsste man gegen die "first" - Schreiber was machen. Die ersten 3-4 Kommentare zu jeder News kann man doch eh jedes Mal vergessen, da immr nur gepostet wird "nice", "first" oder irgend eine andere einsilbige Wortleiche um als erster in der News zu erscheinen und das Niveau mal wieder in den Keller zu drücken.


----------



## ZAM (17. Oktober 2008)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> Vor allem müsste man gegen die "first" - Schreiber was machen. Die ersten 3-4 Kommentare zu jeder News kann man doch eh jedes Mal vergessen, da immr nur gepostet wird "nice", "first" oder irgend eine andere einsilbige Wortleiche um als erster in der News zu erscheinen und das Niveau mal wieder in den Keller zu drücken.



Umfangreiche WORT-Filter belasten bei der Anzahl neuer Beiträge immer das System. ;-) Auf die Löschung von HUNTERITEM, First etc. versuchen die Mods zu achten und löschen Beiträge dieser Art, wenn sie allein stehen.

Bzgl. dem Ausblenden von negativ bewerteten Kommentaren - ich mag das System von youtube, also einen exaktereren Filter, ohne das negativ bewertete Kommentare verschwinden. Der Nachteil an automatisch gelöschten Kommentaren ist, das wir Fehlverhalten von Usern in den Kommentaren bei mehrfachen Verstößen nicht mehr, bzw. nur schwer nachvollziehen können.


----------



## MoneyGhost (4. November 2008)

Das am Kommentar-System dringend etwas gemacht werden muss, zeigen wieder die Comments bei der aktuellen News:"WoW: Die deutschsprachigen Infos zu Patch 3.0.3"

Bis jetzt 13 Kommentare und diese ausnahmslos Müll, die alle zwischen 0 und -21 Bewertungspunkten haben und das zu Recht.


----------



## Donnerkeiler (2. Dezember 2008)

Ganz ehrlich - da ihr euch ja scheinbar mit dem Thema "Kommentare" beschäftigt ... Wie wäre es, wenn ihr die Kommentare selbst freischaltet ... ein erster Schritt wäre 
schon mal Uraltbeiträge (Kommentare) nach dem Schema:

 >> ............... (gefolgt von 30 Leerzeilen) .............. eindeutig Jäger(Klasse-nach-Wahl)-Item <<
 >> diverse Doppelposts - gefolgt von ups, sorry oder gar absichtlich erstellt <<
 etc. einfach zu löschen. Davon gibt es etliche die schon mehrere Jahre alt sind.

Bewertungssysteme <können> immer misbräuchlich verwendet werden ... deshalb sollte man das Bewerten grundsätzlich erschweren. Einen Kommentar positiv zu bewerten finde ich relativ sinnfrei (weil das "nur" meine Meinung zu einem Kommentar wiedergibt, darüber hinaus aber keine Bedeutung hat (es gibt keinen Gewinner für den besten Kommentar)). Eine negative Bewertung hat hingegen schon Relavanz (zumal wenn sie gehäuft für ein Kommentar auftritt) - sollten diese negativen Bewertungen doch ein Ansporn für das Buffed-Team sein aktiv zu werden und den Kommentar ggf. zu entfernen.

Mein Vorschlag:
1. Mögichkeit positiv zu bewerten ganz abschaffen
2. Bewertungen durch Button (Resultat wird nicht angezeigt)
3. Es ist pro angemeldetem User nur eine Bewertung pro Kommentar möglich.
4. Peaks (also Leute die überdurchschnittlich Bewerten nachvollziehen ob gerechtfertigt und falls nicht Kontakttieren und darüber in Kenntnis setzen das Buffed dieses Verhalten 1. sehr wohl zur kenntnis nimmt und 2. nach wiederholter ermahnung Konsequenzen folgen.


Grüße Donnerkeiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azerak (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mir das hier nun nicht alles durchgelesen also tut mir Leid wenn es das schon gab aber..

Es gibt da eine Seite (leider Namen vergessen) wo man Fragen stellt und andere Antworten. Dann kann man wenn eine Antwort einem geholfen hat diese so bewerten und das Kommentar mit den meisten klicks (das es geholfen hat) wird oben angezeit mit der Aufschrift:
X% fanden diese Antwort am hilfreichsten.

Dies würde zwar für News nur gelegentlich was bringen aber besonders bei Datenbank technischen Sachen doch SEHR viel.

MfG


----------



## Flaviia (1. April 2009)

Ich finde es manchmal ein bissi nervig, dass ich wegen der Mega Signaturen (manche haben wirklich von jedem Char einen Banner in der Signatur eingebaut! Das meiste waren  glaube ich 6 oder Stück) hin und her scrollen muss...


Könnte man dies nich ändern?


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. April 2009)

Nein.
Es gibt die Signatur-Richtlinien, die wir aber leider nur manuell und nicht programmiertechnisch durchsetzen können.
Du kannst nur ein Ticket gegen diesen User schreiben, wir bearbeiten das dann und verkleinern seine Signatur.


----------



## conan88 (11. Mai 2009)

ich find das buffed forum cool^^
trifft man auf nette leute hier (birk)
<3 inke xD


----------



## ZAM (7. Juni 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Nein.
> Es gibt die Signatur-Richtlinien, die wir aber leider nur manuell und nicht programmiertechnisch durchsetzen können.
> Du kannst nur ein Ticket gegen diesen User schreiben, wir bearbeiten das dann und verkleinern seine Signatur.



1. Technisch ist es schon möglich - Es gibt eine Mod für das Forum, jedoch habe ich keine Ahnung, wie sie sich auf bereits bestehende Signaturen auswirkt - etwas zu heikel - ich habe keine Lust auf lauter meldungen wegen total zerschossenen Signaturen.
2. Falscher Thread für das Thema . ;-)


----------



## Soramac (7. Juni 2009)

Mach es doch einfach ZAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (7. Juli 2009)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach würde das entfernen der bewertung schon teilweise reichen
> 
> da es mir größtenteils so vor kommt das die breite masse nur mitschwappt
> 
> ...



Hab jetzt vorhin auch mal zu einen Artikel einen Kommentar abgeben. Es ging um spekulationen um das neue WoW Add on. Hab da geschrieben das ich mir neue Klassen ab lvl 1 wünsche da wieder alte instanzien und Gebiete etwas belebt werden.

10 sec später sehe ich das auf meinen Komentar gleich viele negativ bewertungen drin sind. Ich bin entsetzt. Wie kann man nur einfach einen ganz normalen Kommentar der nicht mal gegen die Nettiquette verstößt einfach so dermaßen Neagiv bewerten? Das war auch wirklich das erste und letzte mal das ich einen Komentar geschrieben habe.

Mein Vorschlag das +/- Bewerten muss raus und ein "Melden" Button hin. Der den "Melden" Button missbraucht sollte gleich natürlich gebannt werden. "IP Bann"


----------



## Trollstrolch (12. Juli 2009)

Ich fände es weitaus besser, wenn man beleidigende, provokante oder anderweitig unschöne Kommentare via Ticketsystem melden könnte, als dass da dann nur mit + und - um sich geworfen wird, außerdem würde ich mir ein konsequenteres Durchgreifen wünschen, da die Comments teilweise doch recht unschön sind und auch kein gutes Bild auf die Com werfen.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juli 2009)

IP Ban ist leider recht nutzlos.
Router neu starten und tada da ist der Troll wieder.
Leider


----------



## Crymann (2. September 2009)

Ähm hallo also ich habe mal eine frage an euch !!

ich will bei buffed bei den Quests nach schauen was ich machen muss aber es geht nicht !!

es wäre net wenn man an meine frage zurück schreiben würde und ich ein paar antworten kriegen würde 

danke an euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taroliln (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiss nicht ob ich hier im richtigen Forum bin, jedoch ist mir aufgefallen dass auf Buffed Seite http://wow.buffed.de/features/5420/patch-3-3

"Spannende Änderungen im PVP" angepriesen werden, jedoch wenn man den Link benutzt kommt man auf: http://wow.buffed.de/features/5436/pvp
wo gar nichts drin steht. Sollte nur eine Info an die vom Buffed Team seni. 

Gruß Taro


----------



## Rick Jones (11. Mai 2010)

Ich fände es wichtig, wenn man das Verlinken in Kommentaren von Buffed News komplett rausnehmen würde.

Ich treffe des öfteren, auf Links wo ich ein Bild oder einfach nur ein Link auf eine Seite vermute und dann stellt sich heraus, dass es eine exe ist oder ähnliches.
Vor allem diese Twitter Links mit tyni url blabla kann man gar nicht einschätzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst vorhin bin ich wieder über ne Exe gestolpert, wo mein Virenprogramm gleich Alarm geschlagen hat.

*Danke für das Schnelle entfernen an dieser Stelle*

In der nächsten Zeit will sowieso jeder irgendwelche Screens aus der alpha leaken oder einen Privat-server anbieten und schmuggelt dabei irgendwelche Trojaner oder andere Sachen mit.
Und hinterher heisst es wieder.. "Selber Schuld was klickste auch drauf" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so far RJ


----------



## ZAM (11. Mai 2010)

Rick schrieb:


> Ich fände es wichtig, wenn man das Verlinken in Kommentaren von Buffed News komplett rausnehmen würde.
> 
> Ich treffe des öfteren, auf Links wo ich ein Bild oder einfach nur ein Link auf eine Seite vermute und dann stellt sich heraus, dass es eine exe ist oder ähnliches.
> Vor allem diese Twitter Links mit tyni url blabla kann man gar nicht einschätzen.
> ...



Du beziehst dich auf die Aktion des einen Typen von eben, der noch nichtmal die direkten Verlinkungsmöglichkeiten genutzt hat. Selbst wenn wir das enfernen, steht das Zeug dann als h*t*t*p*//xyz.bb drin etc. Hauptsache in irgend einer Form angepriesen. Kampf gegen Windmühlen führen wir nicht und das Abschalten einer Funktion von der alle profitieren, wegen ein paar Querulanten ist keine gute Idee.


----------



## WeizenGodd (19. Mai 2010)

Zum thema Bewertung: ich finde die bewertung an sich gut wie sie ist, alles andere wäre wahrscheinlich zu aufwändig als dass die Leute es nutzen würden.
ich würde nur vorschalgen dass man gegebene Wertungen vllt auch wieder zurück ziehen kann, bzw ändern.


Weitere Anregung:
Allgemein zu den Kommentaren würde ich mir wünschen dass man die Möglichkeit hat seinen eigenen Kommentar zu editieren. Ich rege mich immer wieder über dumme Formulierungen oder Rechtschreibfehler auf die mir beim Schreiben nicht aufgefallen sind. Ebenso wäre die es schön wenn man kleinere Ergänzungen zum Post bringen kann wenn man was vergessen hat und es einem natürlich genau in dem Moment des Abschickens einfällt.


----------



## Düstermond (6. Juni 2010)

Ich wäre erstmal für einen "Kommentar melden"-Button, ähnlich wie es in diesem Forum einen "Beitrag melden"-Button gibt. Warum? So können gezielt "First!"-Beiträge oder sinnlose Beleidigungen gemeldet und folglich von einem Moderator entfernt werden.

Desweiteren wäre es vielleicht gut die vergebenen Bewertungen offen zu legen. Ich denke an einen Button names "Details" o.ä., auf den man klicken könnte um eine Liste der Name und deren Bewertungen zu erhalten. Weniger anonymität fördert besseres Verhalten. Eventuell kann man ja sogar im Profil offen legen, wieoft eine Person positiv/negativ Bewertet hat.


----------



## Darussios (14. Oktober 2010)

Nun ich hätte spontan 2:

1) Macht es möglich, dass Kommentare von Admins, Moderatoren, Klassensprechern und der gleichen bewertet werden können, sodass auch diese Leute wissen, was man von ihrem Kommentar hält.

2) Eine Editierfunktion für Kommentare.


----------

